# Joey Jordison Figure / Sculpture :)



## Sebastian (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi 
This is my latest figure
20.5 cm / 8.1 inches tall Joey Jordison Figure / Sculpture


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ha! Another excellent figure by Sebastian!! Looks dead on, man! Well done!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> Ha! Another excellent figure by Sebastian!! Looks dead on, man! Well done!



Thanks man! I really appreciate it


----------

